# Wax Wax Wax!! which one?



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

hi all, i am in need of help suggestions recommenditions of a good wax around £30 that will give my audi avus silver the wet look flake pop?
ive been looking at vics red and bilt hamber finis wax cant decide uuuurrrggghh!
nick.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Vics red a lovely wax and will not disappoint.SJ.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

BMD Genesis is awesome on silvers, anthracites n metallics.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I think Bouncer's Vanilla Ice gets good reviews on silver (I've not used it - but seen pics) but that's a bit over your budget (£42 at Waxomomo).

Some pics in this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=287493


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Natalie said:


> I think Bouncer's Vanilla Ice gets good reviews on silver (I've not used it - but seen pics) but that's a bit over your budget (£42 at Waxomomo).


This, it may be over budget but you get 250ml and it is now my go to wax on my light grey A4


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Dodo SNH or try te ADS wax group buy


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

And so it begins the endless opinions just pick one you like the sound of and give it a try or be prepared to get a list of about 100SJ.


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

collinite 

enough said.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

stonejedi said:


> And so it begins the endless opinions just pick one you like the sound of and give it a try or be prepared to get a list of about 100SJ.


A very good point.


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm a Bilt Hamber Finis fan. Even comes in a little package with applicator for £29.99 from Elite.

I use it on all sorts, number plates, bodywork, various different colours and it does the job extremely well.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Finis


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> BMD Genesis is awesome on silvers, anthracites n metallics.


Aww that looks well nice. Where can you get that wax and price please?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I used some Vic's Red yesterday for the first time and was very impressed!

:thumb: (I need a sharper camera!)


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

andy_ad567 said:


> collinite
> 
> enough said.


Not really it mutes flake to much,exactly what you don't want on silver

personally i'd go vics hybrid or some angelwax in that budget:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

msb said:


> Not really it mutes flake to much,exactly what you don't want on silver
> 
> personally i'd go vics hybrid or some angelwax in that budget:thumb:


I've currently got Angelwax Guardian on my reflex silver atm :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Coliinite 845 looks great on silver and is great VFM :thumb:

Nattys red ,white & blue are good too, not as durable as the Colli


----------



## del77 (Aug 20, 2008)

I find the vics red is awesome on solid paints, I use vics chaos on light metalics, wet look, flake pop. Another good wax is harly great value for money.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I just used Bouncers CTR on my silver beemer and it looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Only my opinion but a wax that I believe is best used on silver with amazing flake pop is rubbish boys juiced edition


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> Only my opinion but a wax that I believe is best used on silver with amazing flake pop is rubbish boys juiced edition


its a nice underrated wax


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

on silver i'd go with vic hybrid or sn hybrid


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> on silver i'd go with vic hybrid or sn hybrid


The Lone Ranger's good on silver


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

thanks for all that reply to my question :thumb: took all in to account and my decison is gonna be victoria wax just ordered some cant wait to try
thanks again guys for input:wave:
watch this space for pic
nick.


----------



## David Wyllie (Jan 30, 2007)

*This May Help!*

The surface should not be too cold or too hot. And out of direct sunlight. Work in small sections and don't let the wax completely dry before buffing. If the wax dries completely many of the newer softer microfibers just don't have the ability to buff the residue off easily. Some of the newer microfibers are just too soft, keep a good old well washed cotton towel handy to remove most but not all of the residue and return to using the microfiber for the remainder. If a long time passes before you get to buffing, just reintroduce new wax to the dried wax and start over again. Heat and humidity dictates how long a wax needs to bond before buffing and then to a full air curing. If uncertain about time to buff, test a small area with buffing at different wait times, 30, 45, 60, etc. seconds. Again, if the towel requires too much pressure to remove the residue, it means the towel is not right for the job or it is too soft or clogged up. Have many towels handy, a buffing towel shouldn't have to work hard at all. Another alternative is the use of a Quick Detail Spray either directly on the surface or on the towel to remove stubborn residue. The only problem with using a Quick Detail Spray over a new coat of wax is many of them have additives in them that are meant to refresh and spruce up an existing coat of wax. On a freshly waxed surface Quick Detail Sprays give a look of too shiny, too wet or too deep which may not be the original look of the vehicle. Most importantly, the use of a non-abrasive pre-wax-cleanser is recommended to remove any contaminates found on the vehicles finish. The surface should be smooth to the touch before applying a thin coat of wax. Proper preparation of the surface can intensify the final look of the vehicle finish.


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

cheers david thanks for that good advice shall come in handy:thumb:
im hopeing to spend a few hours on it want it looking WOW!!!
nick.


----------



## ajb39oh (Aug 1, 2011)

Natty's red looks great on silver. Blackfire Wet Diamond is great too.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Theres no right answers, the best thing you can do is keep trying as many as possible until you find the ones you like.

Buy a tub of whatever, use it a few times and if it's not for you sell it on and buy a new.

We've all done it on here, most people have gone through loads of LSPs looking for what they want out of them.

I've been through allsorts of waxes and sealants and finally settled on coatings to give me what I want :thumb:


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

For an extra couple of quid go for AG HD


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Is it ok to wax the car every week...or no point?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

scoTTV6 said:


> hi all, i am in need of help suggestions recommenditions of a good wax around £30 that will give my audi avus silver the wet look flake pop?
> ive been looking at vics red and bilt hamber finis wax cant decide uuuurrrggghh!
> nick.


Vic's red! Easy! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

graham1970 said:


> Is it ok to wax the car every week...or no point?


You can wax it as much as you want, at least it will always be fresh! :thumb:


----------

